# Schwertfische auf DMAX



## Klapphocker (12. November 2011)

Hallo,
sicher habt Ihr auch schonmal diese Sendung gesehen. Kennt vielleicht jemand die Befestigungsclips für die Mundschnüre? Die halten ja eine Menge Belastung aus und sind trotzdem schnell zu wechseln.


----------



## porbeagle (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schwertfische auf DMAX*

Versuche es mal mit `Longline fishing snap` bei google.

Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Klapphocker (13. November 2011)

*AW: Schwertfische auf DMAX*

Danke!
Hab da einiges gefunden und bin jetzt wieder etwas schlauer.#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Schwertfische auf DMAX*

Gleich Frage schonmal in anderem Forum gesehen http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...tigung-der-haken-an-der-leine/?highlight=dmax


----------

